

Why being a boss is like a hostage crisis - singold
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/08/30/opinion/hostage-secure-leader-kohlrieser/

======
yawz
* > but I kept in mind that the success rate of hostage negotiators is as high as 95% *

You would want to retire after your 19th successful operation.

